# looking for work



## naomiex (Jan 10, 2011)

any ideas how to get started teaching english/yoga in siracusa


----------



## socalgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello- My husband and I are contemplating on moving to Italy (north- Friuli) but I would need to find work. He's Italian and so I know I qualify for the permesso di soggiorno. (we're working on my italian passport). I am a psychologist- what are the chances of me finding work? *all of my education /degrees are from the US

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Workinsiracusa (Nov 19, 2014)

naomiex said:


> any ideas how to get started teaching english/yoga in siracusa


Hi:clap2::clap2::clap2: there is one of my friends that's looking for english teacher.... for half day, with more or less 550 euroa month, if youa re interested, let me know


----------

